
The 4.5 kernel has been released - yarapavan
http://lwn.net/Articles/679931/
======
yarapavan
Some of the headline features from the development cycle are dm-verity forward
error correction, optional mandatory locking, the new copy_file_range() system
call, the SOCK_DESTROY operation, another set of persistent-memory
improvements, extended address-space layout randomization on 32-bit systems,
the MADV_FREE option for madvise(), the UBSAN checker tool, some extensions to
epoll_wait(), project quotas for the ext4 filesystem, and more.

Source:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/679906/rss](http://lwn.net/Articles/679906/rss)

------
jhugg
I’m always amazed at how few women contribute. :-(

